
Televangelist says God told him he needs 4th private plane - gballan
https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/653202002
======
dang
This is off topic for Hacker News.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
TaylorGood
“In a tube surrounded by demons”

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=AdH2DGSXjss#](https://youtube.com/watch?v=AdH2DGSXjss#)

------
simonblack
A real God would have told him he needs hundreds of private planes, not a mere
four.

